

Dear Programmer, stop thinking big. Learn to think little. - henryaym
https://medium.com/what-i-learned-building/c1f47a705eac

======
aespinoza
This is so true. If you look at the big companies they all started with a
small feature as a product. There are a lot of startups that are trying to be
Google right now. I am probably guilty of that one too.

------
cmac2992
You should still be thinking big. But more importantly you need to think of
small actionable items that will slowly get you to a big idea.

